# Friction Call for Homebody



## ripjack13 (Aug 30, 2016)

This one is for @HomeBody . I'm hoping it works out good. I still need to rough up the surface some more and then smooth it out.
Made from spalted maple. I had manzanita, but it kept cracking.
Here's the process so far....









































Original topic below....

http://woodbarter.com/threads/agate-from-homebody.26917/

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Ray D (Aug 30, 2016)

When finished, how do they sound?


----------



## CWS (Aug 30, 2016)

Interesting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## HomeBody (Aug 30, 2016)

I like it. I'll try it out this next spring. Gary

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 30, 2016)

Ray D said:


> When finished, how do they sound?


It will sound something like this....
Weird turkey call...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ray D (Aug 30, 2016)

Not bad Marc. The purrs sound very good to me.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 30, 2016)

Thanks Ray...


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 30, 2016)

My brother just got himself a rock slicer and is an avid rock hound...

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 30, 2016)

norman vandyke said:


> My brother just got himself a rock slicer and is an avid rock hound...



What's he slicing up? Anything I can use?


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 30, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> What's he slicing up? Anything I can use?


Nothing yet. Wiring issues but he Will probably be cutting up anything he finds that's worth it. He finds all sorts of cool stuff. Jasper, moss agate, petrified wood and such. I tell him he needs to find knife block sizes pieces of petrified wood for scales and sell them. Lol!


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 30, 2016)

I'm pretty sure 1/4" would work for these. Agate is good. Not sure about the others....
Need to do some research before I ask for the jasper n stuff....


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 30, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I'm pretty sure 1/4" would work for these. Agate is good. Not sure about the others....
> Need to do some research before I ask for the jasper n stuff....


Once he's up and running I'll see what he can do for you. I've been trying to get him to join the forum for a long time now. I think he's just to much of a rock hound for that. Haha!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 30, 2016)

Right on. Thanks Norm.


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 30, 2016)

@JR Parks 
Here's the start of it. Sorry it took so long. But I know you were interested in the process....


----------



## HomeBody (Aug 31, 2016)

norman vandyke said:


> Nothing yet. Wiring issues but he Will probably be cutting up anything he finds that's worth it. He finds all sorts of cool stuff. Jasper, moss agate, petrified wood and such. I tell him he needs to find knife block sizes pieces of petrified wood for scales and sell them. Lol!



I've been into lapidary for quite a while. I'd love to go rock hunting in MT. You have all the good stuff out there. All I have here is glacial rubble. What size blade does his saw have? Gary


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 31, 2016)

HomeBody said:


> I've been into lapidary for quite a while. I'd love to go rock hunting in MT. You have all the good stuff out there. All I have here is glacial rubble. What size blade does his saw have? Gary


I honestly have no idea. He's did say he can modify it for whatever size blade he wants.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 4, 2016)

Gary and I had made a deal a long time ago, in a galaxy far far away. I finally finished it. Good grief. 
Sorry Gary! I'll send it out asap...
Hope you like it....



 



 



 



 



 



 



 

@HomeBody

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 5, 2016)

I wanted to add to the box coming back to you, cuz it seemed way to light. I have one more in the works, but here's a cherry burl with a gunmetal slimline kit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HomeBody (Oct 6, 2016)

Alright! You're sure taking care of me. A FBE striker. My first piece of that stuff that I can see in person. Pen is awesome. Thanks. More agate slabs here if you need them. Gary

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 6, 2016)

Honduran rosewood, gun metal kit...

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 6, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 6, 2016)

Box shipped today too....enjoy! 
And again, thank you for the agate!


----------



## HomeBody (Oct 9, 2016)

Marc, I rec'd the box yesterday. Everything is really, really, nice. My wife snatched the cherry pen as soon as I pulled it out of the pouch. Thanks again, though I think I got the best end of that deal. The agate slab you used...did you sand it or was it like that? I can't remember as I think some I sent were polished and some were not. I'll look for more that are that same size. Also, I like the little acorn at the top of the striker. Oak leaves and acorns are my favorite style of ornamentation. Gary

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 9, 2016)

Great! I was hoping she would like it... 
The slab was a polished one. I had been sanding it for a week or two. A lil here n there. Then my etching paste came in. So I got rid of the major scratches I made and then used the paste.
Grad you're happy with everything...thank you for everything as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Parks (Oct 10, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> @JR Parks
> Here's the start of it. Sorry it took so long. But I know you were interested in the process....


Marc,
Looks really cool. And sounds good as well What could be bad - wood and rocks!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 10, 2016)

Thanks Jim!


----------

